# Facebook for you hedgehog?



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hey all! happy holidays!

i was just wondering if any of you have facebook for your little spiny friends?

i decided to make one for dini and i think its all in good fun, but what do you guys think? is it good fun and shareing or to much?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There's a few members on here with Hedgie Facebook pages  I think if you want to you should go for it


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i would love to add some people to dini's facebook page! i think it would be fun


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I know a lot of people give their dogs a facebook page i just dont get what you do? like do you post "enjoying some mealies"? actually thats kinda cute...


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

well today dini crawled around in the wrapping paper. so that was his status update for today, and he post pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have lots of friends on facebook that are hogs lol! :lol:  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/carolinastormhedgehogs


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i wish i could get another hog! oh but my hubby wouldent be impressed lol!


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I made Berko a Fb since he wouldn't stop typing on mine..something about the way fb looks makes him attack the keyboard..so he posts a lot of hjjjjjjjjjgdsaghsah stuff


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Pooki3 said:


> I made Berko a Fb since he wouldn't stop typing on mine..something about the way fb looks makes him attack the keyboard..so he posts a lot of hjjjjjjjjjgdsaghsah stuff


i totally gotta add him.

mine is hudini h hog


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My fiance told me I'm not allowed to make a facebook for our Mildred. But... Mildred has a lot to say, and I take an almost unacceptable number of pictures her on a regular basis. So I think I should just go ahead and do it haha :lol: If we do, I will ask Milly if we can add Hudini!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I sent Hudini a friend request. 
If/When I make Opal a facebook they can be best buds. ^-^ Wooo lolz


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> My fiance told me I'm not allowed to make a facebook for our Mildred. But... Mildred has a lot to say, and I take an almost unacceptable number of pictures her on a regular basis. So I think I should just go ahead and do it haha :lol: If we do, I will ask Milly if we can add Hudini!





ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I sent Hudini a friend request.
> If/When I make Opal a facebook they can be best buds. ^-^ Wooo lolz


thanks guys! im sure hudini would love to be best buddies with opal! and i hope milly can get a face book. lol to be honest he has more buddies than me of fb! so many hedgie buddies!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I love having hedgies as friends on facebook! no bullying just cuteness <3 :lol:


----------



## ciaramatthews (Oct 24, 2011)

My hedgie has facebook!  He's a pretty popular guy around all of our friends, so he's made quite a few facebook pals 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003199027896


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't plan to make my little boy his own facebook account - it's kind of gimmicky for my tastes, and I know I wouldn't use it much because switching back and forth between that and my own would be annoying, haha. But, he has his own photo album on my facebook. It has 20 or so pics so far, and we haven't even brought him home yet!


----------

